# Gulfstar or Endeavour (37''s)



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Gulfstar or Endeavour (37''''s)*

We have been looking at both boats. What is the general consensus of the sailability of either? they appear to have similar stats, layouts, etc. Anyone know about the construction techniques for either boat? I have seen Endeavours rigged as cutters, but to date no Gulfstars. I''m thinking it might be possible. Any input from anyone who has sailed on either boat would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Gulfstar or Endeavour (37''''s)*

Had an Endeavour 32 for 9 years, dock mate a 37 and still does. Much better built than the Gulfstar. They were all built on "sailboat row" here in Largo, Fl. The man that designed the Endeavour, Bob Johnson, went on to design some of the best boats sailing today. The 32 and the 37 as well as the 43 were from the same lineage. Tough, over built. The Gulfstar, a good boat, but a cut under the Endeavours, in my never humble opinion.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Gulfstar or Endeavour (37''''s)*

I agree, and not just because we own an Endeavour 37. There is however a big difference in the layouts of the Gulfstars. The Endeavour 37 has 3 layout designs; A-plan, B-plan, and not as common the C-plan. The A-plan (the one we have) has a lot more open room as it doesn''t have a v-berth. We have more storage space than the B''s and C''s and Gulfstar 37''s, making it a much better liveaboard cruiser. She sails very well (even in heavy weather and cold fronts in the middle of the Gulf), can go down any ICW (bridge clearance is less than 47 feet) and most places in the Caribbean some others can''t (draft of only 4''6"). If you are leaning toward the Endeavour 37''s really look at the A-plans.
Fair winds,
Christal


----------



## windship (May 4, 2002)

*Gulfstar or Endeavour (37''''s)*

I''m in my 11th year with my E32 and can say that she is definatly one of the best boats for the money. Well built with a very comfortable interior. She has a comfortable ride and sails pretty well but because of the 4''2" draft she lacks a little to weather but not to bad.

Dennis


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Gulfstar or Endeavour (37''''s)*

Thanks so much for the input. Actually the 37-A is the Endeavour we were looking at. Have you seen any with a staysail added? have you never really needed one? We would like the option of a cutter rig but the Endeavour seems to fit our budget and plans better than most other boats we have looked at. another question is what about fuel. is there a place to add a bigger or secondary fuel tank or do you find the 55 gal to be adequate?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Gulfstar or Endeavour (37''''s)*

A little something for you to think about. About every early model Endeavour, 32''s, 37"s and 43''s that I have known, have had their fuel tanks corode through. That is because they sit in the bilge and salt water. If your''s has not been replaced, it will most likely be. Lucky not to have a 43, the tank will not go through the companion way, leaaving you to cut it up in the salon and fabricate a new one there or install two smaler ones. The 32 will slide right out, I replaced mine twice in ten years. The 37, should fit out through as well. When you get it replaced, barrier coat the new tank before installation. That will help. I did this on the second one and it was looking good when I sold it. Just look real close at the tank and look for white powder on the seams near the bottom.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Gulfstar or Endeavour (37''''s)*

gunkhole,
Actually our Endeavour 37 was only in salt water for a year. It''s a 1981 37-A. We have had no problems with the fuel tank. Also, you will have more corrosion with any fuel tank made of metal which sits in salt water frequently (bilge pumps keep the water level lower  ). She isn''t ketch and doesn''t have an added staysail or cutter. We have a roller furled Jib. We found that when the winds were higher, we just pulled it in some. When the winds are extremely high, we motor for a bit. We also had extra Jerry Jugs on the deck. (With a large cockpit like ours, some like to keep it in the cockpit so they don''t have to go forward for more fuel.) Although we are starting a business that we will have to be hands-on for a while and are selling our boat (after completely rigging her for circumnavigation lol), we would have taken her across any waters. We felt safe and confident. She proved herself to us. Of course, as boatbum said, have the tank checked on any sailboat whose tank is located below the flooring. A good surveyor can do this for you. Plus the draft, bridge clearance, and price of the 37-A''s they are a great buy and a great cruiser.
Fair winds,
Christal


----------

